# Strawberry and lime cider recipe



## stehowardtlr

Has anyone got a recommended strawberry and lime cider recipe. My Mrs not a beer drinker so i thought I'd do some cider and she fancies this flavor.


----------



## jaypes

Check the recipes section for raspberry beer, I'll bet she likes that one (just tell her its a cider)


----------



## sp0rk

If you're aiming for something like the Rekorderlig style strawberry & lime, you're going to have to either
Throw a whole shiteload of lactose at it,
Dump a tonne of artificial sweetener in
or pasteurise it once it's fermented down to where she likes it (or crash chilled and drunk fairly quickly)
Those sugar water "ciders" are hard to make at home, though I'm told the Mangrove Jacks pouches do a fair job at imitating them
My mrs did one of the MJ pouches but added the sweetener and colouring at the start of ferment instead of the end, so it actually turned out to be a fairly nice semi dry cider


----------



## Airgead

Seriously, the easiest way os to brew a dry cider and add a shot each of strawberry and lime cordial into the glass at serving time.

That way you can drink a dry cider and the missus can drink a girly one... out of the same keg.

Actually brewing something like that is super hard. They use artificial sweeteners and colourings and industrial processes and all sorts of crap. And it will cause your man card to be cancelled.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## surly

Can you pump the finished, dry cider through a filter to remove the yeast, then back sweeten in the keg?


----------



## Mutaneer

SImple solution.
Brew up a "clear liqueur" recipe to whatever alcohol volume/ strength you wish (I used to do this with 10kg of dextrose and a couple of packs of turbo yest in 25 litres)
But for a cider, you only want 5-9%
brew it all out dry, rack it off for a week and run some finings through it to clear it.
then add to bottles with some priming sugar and a tiny bit of fresh yeast solution to ensure carbonation.

You're basically left with alcoholic soda-water, Add cordial/ juice, pulp, etc to flavour when it's time to drink.

I used to use the above flat liqueur with a range of cocktail flavourings, Kahlua, Melon, raspberry, ANise, etc
Great cheap way of hosting a cocktail party on a budget, and when they're all mixed, you can't tell the difference from the commercial product
I used to flavour a Tequila one which was great in margarita's you'd just use twice as much alcohol as it was only about 25%abv


----------



## Airgead

surly said:


> Can you pump the finished, dry cider through a filter to remove the yeast, then back sweeten in the keg?


Yes but you need a proper sterile filter. That's one of the industrial processes I mentioned...

pasteurization works as well.


----------



## stehowardtlr

I don't think I'll bother then. What's the best easy dry cider recipe to try?


----------



## lswhi3

Mutaneer said:


> SImple solution.
> Brew up a "clear liqueur" recipe to whatever alcohol volume/ strength you wish (I used to do this with 10kg of dextrose and a couple of packs of turbo yest in 25 litres)
> But for a cider, you only want 5-9%
> brew it all out dry, rack it off for a week and run some finings through it to clear it.
> then add to bottles with some priming sugar and a tiny bit of fresh yeast solution to ensure carbonation.
> 
> You're basically left with alcoholic soda-water, Add cordial/ juice, pulp, etc to flavour when it's time to drink.
> 
> I used to use the above flat liqueur with a range of cocktail flavourings, Kahlua, Melon, raspberry, ANise, etc
> Great cheap way of hosting a cocktail party on a budget, and when they're all mixed, you can't tell the difference from the commercial product
> I used to flavour a Tequila one which was great in margarita's you'd just use twice as much alcohol as it was only about 25%abv


Dude... have you actually done this?? This sounds crazy as! So you reckon if you wanna throw a cheap as house party all supplied for, just chuck 10 kilos of dextrose in a boil of 25 litres, with nothing else, ferment is like beer with turbo yeast, rack it to secondary carboy for a week or 2, and then bottle carbonate it (how do you add yeast solution..?)? Or can you just go straight from the secondary to mixing it with cocktail flavourings and mixers and skip the whole bottling process if you just wanna throw a quick houseparty??? And this method isn't going to poison everyone??


----------



## sp0rk

Luke1992 said:


> Dude... have you actually done this?? This sounds crazy as! So you reckon if you wanna throw a cheap as house party all supplied for, just chuck 10 kilos of dextrose in a boil of 25 litres, with nothing else, ferment is like beer with turbo yeast, rack it to secondary carboy for a week or 2, and then bottle carbonate it (how do you add yeast solution..?)? Or can you just go straight from the secondary to mixing it with cocktail flavourings and mixers and skip the whole bottling process if you just wanna throw a quick houseparty??? And this method isn't going to poison everyone??


It's going to taste like crap
Don't ever use turbo yeast, no matter what you're doing, it's foul stuff
10kg of dextrose is a waste anyway, even turbo probably won't ferment out that much (and it'll be nasty if it does)
I'd go 6kg and a white wine/champagne yeast with a high tolerance if you were desperate enough
I made Kilju http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilju, mine turned out around 10%abv and it was rather nasty
The higher alcohols MAY make you sick and will certainly give you a terrible hangover

With questions like the above, it makes me think your sig is most certainly incorrect


----------



## lswhi3

Haha this looks like a crazy recipe! Finnish sub culture huh, sounds good. How long did it take you to ferment out the sugar water? When I made mead it took 2 months with lavlin d47 and i would certainly not like to have a crappy wine taking up carboy space for the sake of a party for any longer than 2 weeks... Any pointers on how to speed the process up? 

We were talking about making a fruit cocktail with whatever we ferment. If we can mask the taste of goon to make it tasty I'm sure we can with this... Theoretically... 

Haha the signature doesn't count on this thread, I make beer and mead for my own consumption


----------



## sp0rk

Goon doesn't have a whole lot of higher alcohols that will make you feel like shit
fermenting hot will make it faster, but again that will make it taste even worse
You're not going to make something palatable this way
If you want something cheap and that'll get you smashed, go buy some goon or cheap port


----------



## Mutaneer

On behalf of my local HBS

Made it a number of times.
Never had horrible tastes.
It had a very neutral alcoholic taste, nothing like a distilled spirit, came out on the 20-21% range and the artificial flavours worked very well

http://www.thbs.intas.net/spirits_how_to.htm


----------



## sp0rk

If you have the time, look into freeze distilling
you can make something lower in alcohol (say 8% ABV), then freeze off some water and remove it
Repeat a couple of times to remove more and more water
This is how Brewdog make Tactical Nuclear Penguin


----------

